
US R&D Spending Has Reached a Post War Record High - baronmunchausen
https://thesoundingline.com/us-rd-spending-has-reached-a-post-war-record-high/
======
Bostonian
This is inconsistent with the assertion that stock buybacks are preventing
companies from reinvesting in their businesses.

~~~
baronmunchausen
Companies could do double the R&D that they are doing, but nonetheless, they
are doing more than before

